
As Cities Woo Amazon to Build Second Headquarters, Incentives Are Key - tareqak
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-has-honed-its-site-hunting-expertise-with-in-house-team-1508405401
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _[https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-has-honed-its-site-
hunti...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-has-honed-its-site-hunting-
expertise-with-in-house-team-1508405401*)

